# 2009-2010 Flow bindings part 1



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

HEy,
What do all you guys think of Flow bindings? I've heard that some people love them, some hate them. I'm thinking about getting those Flow M9SE if there a good park binding to put on a next years Bataleon Evil Twin. What do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry to steal your thread but what also might be some good park bindings for next year?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have NXT FS's which are the alum m9s generally and they are sick for park. super comfy with tons of playability where you want it, response where you need it. 

im super jealous of those red and blue FSEs they would look sick on my deck..


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

I had an early pair of Flows and I kept falling out of them so I switched to standard bindings. I'm sure the quality is better now though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i have NXT FS's which are the alum m9s generally and they are sick for park. super comfy with tons of playability where you want it, response where you need it.
> 
> im super jealous of those red and blue FSEs they would look sick on my deck..


Well then that will probably be what i'm getting next years sales time 

And ya those FSE do look pretty sweet and would match awsomely


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

pretty keen on my 390s when it comes to park... not into those flow color ways.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> pretty keen on my 390s when it comes to park... not into those flow color ways.


Ya I bet there are different colors for each binding because these things are kinda flashy. And never tried out Flow's before so I think I'll give them a try next year. But I'll still have my 390's if they end up not as good but the M9SE's look pretty solid to me so I think I'll try them out next ear.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

have you guys noticed that on the ladder strap on the inside of the bindings, there are holes in them? you cant really tell in these photos but if you look closely at the photos in the part 2 thread. you can see them. 

it seems that flow has moved to a more traditional style binding with screw adjustments on one side and ratchets on the other side. also, the ratchet design for 2010 has changed. looks pretty cool imo and im excited to get a new set!

what do you guys think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

cool, good observation. I kinda like that they have ratchets now . I'm picking ups those M9SE next year and putting them on a 2010 evil twin  I might look pretty good but it looks like a solid setup. 

And i think you should pick some up and tell me about them :cheeky4: but what ever you get good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

i actually have the The Team bindings and i love them. the ratchets now are good but they can be a lil tough to pinch and loosen. there is def room for improvement and it looks like the new ratchet system are more in line with a traditional binding setup, i.e., yo can take them on and off like reg straps.

either way, i want to get the new quantum next year and i think the m9s would great oh them. ill keep you posted!


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

nzboardlife said:


> pretty keen on my 390s when it comes to park... not into those flow color ways.


about the flow colors, i heard these were just previews and that there are more...just saying there might be others


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

iKimshi said:


> about the flow colors, i heard these were just previews and that there are more...just saying there might be others


yea the "SE" on everything sounds like they are prob going to be limited colorways, or possibly not even realized:dunno:unless they added the se to the end of all there bindings?


----------



## iKimshi (Feb 18, 2009)

i was thinking about getting a pair of flows for next season or some forces cuz i hear great things about both


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Flows are decent if you can get used to them. I have a "old school" pair of Amp 9s and they are sturdy with nice flex. easy in and out but snow build up sucks if you ride pow


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

I have the Flow Amp 5 bindings and I love them. A ratchet system would be sweet so I would definately be interested in a set of all black...


----------

